

Prosecutors drop robbery case to preserve stingray secrecy in St. Louis - BenTheElder
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/04/prosecutors-drop-robbery-case-to-preserve-stingray-secrecy-in-st-louis/

======
bediger4000
Since this is the FBI/other feds pushing local and state law enforcement to
not reveal what a stingray does, or when it's used, we have to ask... What's
so special about what a stingray does that they want to hide it so bad? Given
the history of the FBI, stingrays probably do something that's pretty
obviously a 4th Amendment violation, maybe even such a violation so grotesque
that the FBI doesn't think it can raise up enough crapaganda to keep a
magistrate from rejecting stingray use out of hand.

